# Was muss ich beachten bei einen Pc Kauf?



## bvbkalle (20. August 2012)

Guten Tag,

Wie es schon da oben steht,auf was muss ich beachten beim einen Pc kauf?Da ich mir meine Pc teile alle bei Atelco kaufen möchte[Nicht im internet]
wollte ich fragen auf was ich mich besonders beachten zu haben.Also beim Kaufen und nach dem Kaufen.Weil ich mache ja wenn ich ihn da abholen kann ein test bei denen ob alles läuft.Was soll ich ihn fragen ob alles drinnen ist ob er alle einstellungen gemacht hat.{zbp: paste auf Kühler drauf.]



Hat einer damit schonmal erfahrung gemacht auf was man da besondersIm Läden achten soll?Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.Ist halt mein erster Pc kauf.Ich kann es mir nicht leisten ein fehl kauf oder defekte ware zu bekommen.

Achja da ich nicht noch ein Thema auf machen möchte,könnntet ihr mir bei der Atelco Seite einen Pc Konfigurarieren?Was ich aus geben kann ist so 1200€ mit windows 7.

Muss alles neu haben.Soll ein Gamer Pc sein.Gute Kühlung haben da ich unter Dachgeschoss wohne.Sollte auf jedenfall [World of Warcraft[Mob] Flüssig auf ultra spielen könnnen.League of legends auf ultra und halt auch battlefiel 3 auf gute Grafik.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. August 2012)

Das Wichtigste ist meiner Meinung nach, dass du dich vorher informierst (was du ja gerade tust), dass du beim Betreten des Ladens genau weißt, was in deinen PC rein soll, und dass du dir vom Verkaufspersonal keinen Schrott andrehen lässt. Wenn ein wichtiges Teil gerade nicht lieferbar ist, erbitte dir lieber ein wenig Bedenkzeit und frag noch mal im Forum nach, anstatt die erstbeste vom Verkäufer angebotene Alternative zu wählen.

In Bezug auf einen Gaming-PC, und wenn ich mir die vorgefertigten PCs bei Atelco so ansehe, noch ein paar spezielle Ratschläge:

Ein i7-Prozessor bietet beim Spielen keinen Leistungsvorteil gegenüber einem i5, ist aber deutlich teurer.
Die wichtigste Komponente beim Gaming ist die Grafikkarte. Sie sollte die teuerste Komponente deines PCs darstellen.
8 GB RAM sind vollkommen ausreichend.
Solange du nur eine Grafikkarte im PC hast, sind bei einem hochwertigen Netzteil nicht mehr als 500W Gesamtleistung erforderlich.

Ich habe hier mal beispielhaft was zusammengestellt, falls du dein Budget voll ausschöpfen willst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung 1:
Bei diversen Internet-Händlern (z.B. Hardwareversand.de) könntest du den PC ca. 100€ billiger haben. Aber ich nehme an, du willst gern einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort haben, wenn mal was nicht stimmt?

Anmerkung 2:
Der CPU-Kühler (Alpenföhn Sella) wird von Atelco wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden beim Versand nicht verbaut. Dies sollte in deinem Fall aber kein Problem sein, da du den PC ja in der Filiale bestellen und später auch dort abholen willst. (Habe ich das richtig verstanden?)

Anmerkung 3:
Windows 7 solltest du lieber separat kaufen, denn der Preis bei Atelco (99€) ist ziemlich gesalzen. Bei Amazon etwa zahlt man nicht einmal 60€. Die Installation des Betriebssystems solltest du sowieso selbst vornehmen, damit du den PC nach deinen Bedürfnissen einrichten kannst. Und kompliziert ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr.


----------



## bvbkalle (20. August 2012)

Ich danke dir sehr,das du mir geholfen hast.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2012)

hardwareversand.de und atelco sind die gleiche Firma, nur dass atelco halt das Filialgeschäft macht - wenn es Dir wichtig ist, nen Laden vor Ort zu haben, zahlst Du halt entsprechend mehr. Problem bei atelco kann sein, dass die eben schon sehr früh ihre Hardware einkaufen müssen - da KANN(!) also zB ne Grafikkarte für 300€ inzwischen bei onlineshops, die quasi tagesaktuell immer neu einkaufen, locker ihre 50€ billiger sein. Und bei nem KomplettPC summiert sich das dann, vor allem wenn der PC an sich in DER Konfiguration schon nen Monat als ist oder so. Aber wenn Du Glück hast, ist der PC bei Atelco kaum teurer als online. Ich hab Dir ebenfalls mal was bei atelco für 900€ mit Windows zusammengestellt, ohne vorher zu schauen, was Trinity vorschlug, damit ich unbeinflusst bin   siehe Bild.

Probleme/Verbesserungen: 

1) der CPU-Kühler ist gut, aber es ginge noch besser. Der sollte auch bei sehr heißen Temperaturen reichen, ich hab den selber, aber ein größerer wäre halt dann NOCH effizienter - aber ich weiß nicht, ob die den auch einbauen würden, denn falls der PC transportiert werden muss, sind schwere Kühler problematisch. 

2) bei der Grafikkarte weiß ich nicht, wie laut/leise die ist. Allgemein würd ICH eine AMD 7870, 7860 OC, Nividia GTX 660 Ti oder AMD 7950 nehmen - die sind alle für ihren Preis zwischen 250-350 Euro sehr gut. 

3) CPU + GRaka: Dein Budget würde mehr zulassen, aber das macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn. Eine teurere CPU ist kaum besser, und eine teuere Grafikkarte für ihren Aufpreis nicht gut genug, da würd ich dann lieber - wenn es mal soweit ist - ein paar Wochen früher eine neue Grafikkarte nachrüsten, als direkt viel mehr auszugeben für nur 10-15% mehr Leistung. Wegen CPUs zB siehe hier: AMD versus Intel: Welche CPUs sind für Gamer die beste Wahl? - PC GAMES MOBILE

4) du könntest bei Deinem Budget auch noch eine SSD mit 128GB einbauen, da passt Windows und wirklich alles an normalen Tools und Anwendungen drauf, dazu dann noch wahlweise 20-50GB an "eigenen Dateien" oder auch das ein oder andere SPiel. Empfehlenwert: Samsung 830 oder Crucial M4. Zu SSDs siehe auch: SSD Ratgeber: Praxistipps und Kaufempfehlung - PC GAMES

5) bei Board, RAM, Gehäuse und Netzteil musst Du nicht GENAU diese Modelle nehmen

6) wenn Du mal übertakten willst, musst Du einen i5-3470k oder i5-2550k nehmen und ein Board mit nem P oder Z-Chipsatz (erkennt man idR am Namen)


----------

